# Happy Birthday



## bkultra (Apr 20, 2016)

Treat yourself to a few new tools :hbday:


----------



## chinacats (Apr 20, 2016)

Happy Birthday Stefan!


----------



## daveb (Apr 20, 2016)

Happy Birthday Handlemeister!


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 20, 2016)

Happy Birthday Stefan!


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 20, 2016)

Happy birthday, Stefan! Phiily version: "Yo, happy f-in' birthday!"


----------



## Chuckles (Apr 20, 2016)

Happy Birthday Stefan!


----------



## alterwisser (Apr 20, 2016)

Ois Guade, Handlemeister!


----------



## El Pescador (Apr 20, 2016)

Happy B-day buddy!


----------



## Chefu (Apr 20, 2016)

Happy B-Day Stefan!


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 20, 2016)

Happy Birthday Stefan!


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 20, 2016)

Happy Birthday Stefan. And for your birthday present I will do my best not to get drunk and message you on FB.

k.


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks guys! Karring, you have my permission. I am going for a cheap vodka myself right now, royally pissed after my top of the line Iphone died today and Apple told me 'Yeah, this is a manufactoring problem we are aware of, but if you were stupid enough to trust us that a $1000 phone would last through your 18 month contract, it's your own fault. Why don't you buy a new one for another $1,000?' Talk about customer care. Sorry, really pissed about that.

Stefan


----------

